# Multiplayer Spiele auf einem Pc



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
Habe mir vor kurzem eine  weiteren xbox controller gekauft um gemeinsam mit anderen über meinem beamer zu spielen.
Welche Multiplayer Spiele könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die auf einem rechner laufen?

Bis jetzt haben wir Mortal Combat und worms gezockt. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Mfg
Morgoth


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Oktober 2015)

Auf Anhieb fallen mir Broforce und Guacamelee! ein, welche man über ein PC und Controller zocken kann


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Street Fighter (demnächst Teil 5), Metal Slug (steam), blur, split second......gibt aber noch mehr.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Oktober 2015)

Trine


----------

